# Automatisches öffnen?



## Kajotex (18. Februar 2004)

Als ich eine zip datei downloadete hab ich irgend was beklickt (fragt mich nicht was ich habs nicht mit absicht gemacht) oder gedrückt und seitdem läd mein pc .zip archive immer nur noch in den temporären ordner und öffnet sie anschließend ohne mich zu fragen wohin ich sie gespeichert haben möchte, wie sonst normal!

kann mir einer helfen? ich möchte dieses rückgängig machen!

danke schon im voraus!


----------



## WebKing (19. Februar 2004)

Schau mal in den Einstellungen, ob du darunter irgendwas findest.
Du nutzt den Internet Explorer oder?
Eigentlich müsste er dich fragen, ob du Downloaden willst und wohin du speichern willst, er macht das alles automatisch? Kein Downloadfenster?


----------



## ESM (19. Februar 2004)

Rechtsklick -> Ziel speichern unter
Hab das Problem manchmal noch, aber dann klappts


----------



## Kajotex (19. Februar 2004)

Ich beuntze ie!
Wenn ich speierrn unter beutze ist alles in ordungn aber einige links verschachteln sich in php wo der trick mit dem speichern unter nicht funktioniert! bei geschützten downloads ists genauso!
nu´r .zip downloads sind betroffen! ich klicke auf den link und er fragt nicht wo ich speichern will! er läd einfach die datei runter (in den temporären ordner) und öffnet sie mit winace, meinem haubt entpack programm.

(errinert mich irgendwie an monopoly! ^^ "Gehe direkt ins Gefängniss, gehe nicht üder LOS, ziche nicht 4000 Dollar ein )


----------



## Elflein (20. November 2004)

Siehe hier: www.pcwelt.de/know-how/tipps_tricks/online/browser/30867


----------

